# FS: LeeF flashlight bodies for Fenix P1D.



## lightknot (Mar 18, 2021)

Now available: LeeF flashlight bodies for Fenix P1D. Genuine LeeF, Made in Texas, USA. Each has the LeeF logo, McClicky switch, and lanyard holes. Anodizing ranges from purplish black to black. They tail stand, and take one CR123 battery each. Thirteen available. Asking $19 each, shipped, PayPal, USA. Please reply or PM to purchase.


----------



## Rstype (Mar 18, 2021)

*Re: FS: LeeF flashlight bodies for Fenix PD-1.*

Awesome !! 
Ill be sending PayPal over shortly for the craziest colored one lol

thanks !


----------



## lightknot (Mar 19, 2021)

*Re: FS: LeeF flashlight bodies for Fenix PD-1.*

Three left.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## lightknot (Mar 21, 2021)

*Re: FS: LeeF flashlight bodies for Fenix PD-1.*

Still available.


----------



## lightknot (Mar 24, 2021)

*Re: FS: LeeF flashlight bodies for Fenix PD-1.*

More in stock.


----------



## lightknot (Mar 28, 2021)

*Re: FS: LeeF flashlight bodies for Fenix PD-1.*

Thirteen LeeF USA made / Fenix PD1 / PD10 bodies available.


----------



## lightknot (Mar 31, 2021)

*Re: FS: LeeF flashlight bodies for Fenix PD-1.*

Still available


----------



## lightknot (Apr 6, 2021)

*Re: FS: LeeF flashlight bodies for Fenix PD-1.*

More available.


----------



## lightknot (Apr 8, 2021)

*Re: FS: LeeF flashlight bodies for Fenix PD-1.*

12 left.


----------



## lightknot (Apr 23, 2021)

Still have a few left.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## lightknot (Apr 26, 2021)

More available.


----------



## lightknot (Apr 30, 2021)

10 left.


----------



## Paul6ppca (May 2, 2021)

Hello 
So the P1D just screws in and becomes a clicky? Looks cool. 
I’ll pm you. 
Any picture of it next to P1D for size comparison ?


----------



## lightknot (May 2, 2021)

Yes . It does just screw in and become a clicky. I do not have a P1D handy for size comparison.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## etc (May 4, 2021)

do you have pic of an assembled product? I am having hard time visualizing this and I don't have a P1D


----------



## lightknot (May 4, 2021)

I just traded my last P1D, so I can’t post a pic. The head screws in, and voila! It becomes a clicky.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## thermal guy (May 4, 2021)

I can post a picture when I get home. These body are absolutely fantastic. Very well made and solid.












ITS THE ONE IN THE MIDDLE 😁


----------



## lightknot (May 28, 2021)

9 LeeF bodies left.


----------



## lightknot (Jun 6, 2021)

Eight left.


----------



## lightknot (Jun 29, 2021)

Seven left.


----------



## lightknot (Jul 9, 2021)

LeeF bodies still available.


----------



## lightknot (Jul 11, 2021)

Great Genuine LeeF bodies still available.


----------



## lightknot (Jul 31, 2021)

More available.


----------



## tricker (Aug 7, 2021)

Ill take one


----------



## lightknot (Aug 8, 2021)

Tricker, you've got one. PM incoming with PayPal info.

More available!


----------



## lightknot (Aug 18, 2021)

More available.


----------



## lightknot (Aug 24, 2021)

Have a few left.


----------



## lightknot (Sep 9, 2021)

Have a few left.


----------



## lightknot (Sep 14, 2021)

More available.


----------



## Dioni (Sep 15, 2021)

there should be more lights to be used on this great leef


----------



## lightknot (Sep 18, 2021)

BTTT.


----------



## lightknot (Oct 1, 2021)

More available.


----------



## lightknot (Oct 19, 2021)

more available


----------



## lightknot (Dec 20, 2021)

Still available.


----------



## lightknot (Jan 10, 2022)

More available.


----------



## lightknot (Jan 25, 2022)

Still have a few.


----------



## McShawn (Feb 4, 2022)

I'll take one


----------



## lightknot (Feb 5, 2022)

It’s yours. 
Many still available.


----------



## lightknot (Feb 11, 2022)

Still available.


----------



## lightknot (Mar 26, 2022)

More ready to ship.


----------



## lightknot (Apr 21, 2022)

Still have a few.


----------



## lightknot (May 12, 2022)

BTTT


----------



## yaesumofo (May 14, 2022)

I don't know how long I have had mine but my bare aluminum unit works great atleast 10 years after I got it.


----------



## lightknot (May 15, 2022)

They’re indestructible!


----------



## lightknot (May 19, 2022)

More Available.


----------



## gl22man (May 30, 2022)

Will this work with any other flashlight heads that you know of? I unfortunately can not find a P1D I know they are older lights..


----------



## lightknot (May 30, 2022)

I really don't know. The flashlight body has a female thread, so the head must have male thread. they are CR123 sized bodies, if that helps.


----------



## lightknot (Sep 18, 2022)

Still available.


----------

